# Just wondering what a fair price is for a M-4516 Magazine?



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Looking at may be obtaining a M-4516-1 and would hope to have a couple extra magazines for more time keeping the bad guys head down. Haven't seen any for sale but curious as to what I can expect to pay for the extra magazines? Thank you!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

.22M.R.F said:


> Looking at may be obtaining a M-4516-1 and would hope to have a couple extra magazines for more time keeping the bad guys head down. Haven't seen any for sale but curious as to what I can expect to pay for the extra magazines? Thank you!


I don't know what is fair, but there is at least one priced at $90 on Ebay.

GW


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check Midway and CDNN.

Brownells has them for around $50

https://www.brownells.com/magazines...ound-models-457-4516-4536-4556-prod14597.aspx

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

.22M.R.F said:


> Looking at may be obtaining a M-4516-1 and would hope to have a couple extra magazines for more time keeping the bad guys head down. Haven't seen any for sale but curious as to what I can expect to pay for the extra magazines? Thank you!


Whenever you see them, buy them as they are no longer in production. Which is a shame as those older S&W semi auto's are great guns. I've got four, a 3913, 669, 469 9mm's and a CS 45 .45ACP. I bought them more as collectors items and only have a few mags for each.

It's always a good idea to have at least 4 mags per gun. Many times feeding issues are magazine related. If you plan on shooting the gun a lot and only have a few mags then you should at least have some extra magazine springs. Wolff Gunsprings still has them available for those guns. However sometimes the feed lips crack over time, so it pays to have a coupla' extra mags. Cracked feed lips are something that you should look for when buying any used mag that comes up for sale.

Unless you're buying an older 1911 of which there are God only knows how many parts and magazines still available, as there are God only knows how many company's still making them. You'll have to do some searching for parts and magazines for them. I'm not sure but I think they stopped making those older S&W semi auto's in the mid to late 90's? As of yet no one else has reproduced (cloned) them. You might want to try Numrich Gun Parts https://www.gunpartscorp.com if you ever need parts for that gun.

The good news is that a lot of those older S&W's are still around as they were quite popular in their day. A lot of law enforcement agencies used them when they transitioned away from their 6 shot revolvers. Many were probably not used that often and have a lot of life still in them. The one's I have show very little wear and tear. They are well made guns and as they say: "They don't make them like they used to."


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Goldwing said:


> I don't know what is fair, but there is at least one priced at $90/
> 
> GW


Not sure that's fair, Thanks!


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

desertman said:


> Whenever you see them, buy them as they are no longer in production. Which is a shame as those older S&W semi auto's are great guns. I've got four, a 3913, 669, 469 9mm's and a CS 45 .45ACP. I bought them more as collectors items and only have a few mags for each.
> 
> It's always a good idea to have at least 4 mags per gun. Many times feeding issues are magazine related. If you plan on shooting the gun a lot and only have a few mags then you should at least have some extra magazine springs. Wolff Gunsprings still has them available for those guns. However sometimes the feed lips crack over time, so it pays to have a coupla' extra mags. Cracked feed lips are something that you should look for when buying any used mag that comes up for sale.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice and the leads!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

.22M.R.F said:


> Thanks for the great advice and the leads!


You're welcome!


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Follow up guys, I was looking through the magazines on Brownwll's site and found them for around $40.00 ea .so I ordered a couple, these are not specific to just the 45-16-1, appreciate your help.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

.22M.R.F said:


> Follow up guys, I was looking through the magazines on Brownwll's site and found them for around $40.00 ea .so I ordered a couple, these are not specific to just the 45-16-1, appreciate your help.


A wise decision if you plan on keeping that gun. $40 is pretty much what you'll pay for a magazine for most semi auto pistols on the market anyway.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

.22M.R.F said:


> Follow up guys, I was looking through the magazines on Brownwll's site and found them for around $40.00 ea .so I ordered a couple, these are not specific to just the 45-16-1, appreciate your help.




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

